# GT: Knicks vs. Sonics (3/25)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Fri Mar 25, 2005
10:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Malik Rose/Mike Sweetney





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I am betting against the knicks because every time i bet they win they lose, and everytime i bet they lose they win. So we'll see what happens


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

were gonna win. shard only played 10 minutes last night with tendinitis in his knee, i doubt he plays today since its a back to back. same for ray. and radmanovic is out. but if they play, we lose by 23


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

we didn't lose by 23 when they were both healthy at the garden...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I thought Kurt Tomas was going to play tonight?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Knicks will win if Shard doesnt play.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Rashard is questionable for tonight's game, but don't look past Damien Wilkins' performance last night filling in for Lewis. He saved the game for the Sonics. Ray will be playing tonight as will Danny. The Sonics have shown that they can still be competitive and win games when they are missing one or two players, even if they are key players.

If New York wants to win this game, they are going to have to earn it. Key Arena is a madhouse on Friday nights and Nate is not pushing the panic button due to having players miss games due to injuries. It may be a close game, but I see the Sonics winning at home tonight.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CRAWFORD'S SAVORING 'IMPORTANT' HOMECOMIN'



> "I'm definitely the hometown hero," said Crawford, who lives here in the offseason and will have a slew of family attending tonight. "I always have fun playing here."


Jamal wants to be Super against Sonics 



> "It feels good to go back home," he said. "Every other time I wasn't playing for something. Now, we're playing for something every night."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Link for betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152637


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Knicks fans, 

Stop by at the Sonics forum and post in our game thread if you'd like. We are a small but knowlegable, friendly group of international folks. I'll be at the game tonight, so I'll stop by here after the game.

G-Force


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks played a very well first half. Prob one of the best first halfs they have had all season on the road.They are going to need a win bad tonight.....dumb sixers won again :curse:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

quite a bunch of knick fans at seattle. probably cause of the Jamal-Seattle connection.

yeah its a combination of us playing alright and the sonics playing pretty bad


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Thomas' really stepped up. That was a great three by Tim, then Kurt rejected Lewis when Shard was pretty much wide.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

TT = clutch. knick fans bashed this guy all year, now they love him


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

at least we helped our lottery situation. but i woulda liked a win over an elite team just for once....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Its dosnt matter now because he went 0-4 in ot..and the knicks are going to come up short.ANOTHER heartbreaker for them.....the amount of these heartbreakers for this team is uncountable. With the knicks losing tonight and the sixers winning there 4 1/2 game behind. 4 1/2 game behind the knicks have to win the next 3 game for them to have any real hope at the playoffs. When the knicks dont make the playoffs...ppl will look back at this as the decideding game.Imma go cry now  lol


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I was joking around abound Sweetney's girth during the third quarter, but he ate the Sonics for breakfast, lunch and dinner. We just could not handle him. And that was a big defensive stop on Rashard at the end of theh fourth quarter to send the game into overtime. New York was a major handful for the Sonics tonight. The Sonics are kinda fortunate to have pulled this game out.

G-Force


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Force said:


> I was joking around abound Sweetney's girth during the third quarter, but he ate the Sonics for breakfast, lunch and dinner. We just could not handle him. And that was a big defensive stop on Rashard at the end of theh fourth quarter to send the game into overtime. New York was a major handful for the Sonics tonight. The Sonics are kinda fortunate to have pulled this game out.
> 
> G-Force


Yeah, Sweetney is enormous. Has he been on the Oliver Miller diet or something ? :laugh:

He was pretty good tonight, with 12/10 in 22 minutes. But, he really needs to drop that extra weight in the offseason, much like Zach Randolph did for his breakout year. 


Anyway...It was a fun game, you guys were taking it to us the first half. Ray was just on fire in the 4th and OT. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Sweetney actually lost a ton weight last offseason, but he gained it all back during the course of the season. he seems to be getting fatter by the week. in preseason he was looking slim....i dont get him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Knicks Force Overtime, Then Go Cold 



> It was as far as the Knicks' newfound swagger could take them, however. They missed their first six field-goal attempts in the extra period, and the Sonics, led by Ray Allen, took a 109-101 victory.





> The Knicks opened this trip with postseason hopes still alive because of improved defense and the late-season renaissance of Tim Thomas. But Thomas struggled all night, going 3 for 13 from the field. He also committed four turnovers.


 EXTRA PAINFUL 



> The Knicks were 1-of-16 from 3-point range but needing a trey and trailing by three with 11.9 seconds left when Tim Thomas caught an inbounds pass at the left wing, turned and fired, tying the score at 93 with 10 seconds left. He had been 0-for-6 from 3-point range prior to the shot.





> Michael Sweetney (17 points) kept the Knicks in front in the third quarter, at one juncture scoring four straight inside buckets, including two putbacks, exposing Sonics center Jerome James' inactive play.


Knicks go bust in OT 



> Malik Rose drop-kicked the scorer's table in the closing seconds, smashing an advertisement and drawing a technical foul for his actions. His frustration was as well-placed as his punt.





> Stephon Marbury led the Knicks with 31 points, six assists and zero turnovers in 51 minutes and spent most of the game challenging Seattle's frontcourt with hard drives to the basket. He received little help from his teammates, however. Jamal Crawford, playing in his hometown, scored 12 points on 3-for-10 shooting. Rose added 13 before fouling out in overtime, Michael Sweetney finished with 12 points and 10 rebounds and Tim Thomas scored 19 on 5-for-19 shooting.


SuperSonics 109, Knicks 101, OT 



> Seattle tried to take advantage of what looked to be a defensive lapse by the Knicks when Lewis received a fast-break pass just to the right of the basket in the final seconds of regulation, but Kurt Thomas closed in quickly and blocked his shot to temporarily save the game. Lewis got his own rebound and managed to get a shot off, but it caught the rim as time expired.





> The Knicks weren't exactly lighting up the scoreboard with their shooting, hitting only 36.8 percent in the first half and going 0-for-8 from three-point range, but they were attacking the basket and getting to the foul line. They converted 14 of 17 free throws compared with 5 of 8 for the Sonics.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

G-Force said:


> I was joking around abound Sweetney's girth during the third quarter, but he ate the Sonics for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


Not a bad line...It is ridiculous though that Sweetney is not in shape, but I guess that is why the Knicks carry 27 power fowards on the roster. Sweetney would have trouble playing more than eight minutes at a time...


----------

